# 1.8t aum to Agu swop problem starting open injectors code



## Stay_Tuned 20v (Jan 10, 2018)

Hi everyone , I've got a 01' a3 which had a aum in it and due to oil starvation by the previous owner it's toast ,so I got a replacement Agu and swapped over all sensors and the oil pan as the Agu motor didn't have a sensor in the pan .. so when I tried to get the car started it didn't fire ,it has spark and has fuel going to the injectors fuel pump is working and all the wiring has been gone through yet I can't get the injectors to fire . Did do a scan and the only errors that pops up are open circuit injectors on cylinder 1-4 any help would be much appreciated to get this car back on the road and finally take her for the first drive


----------



## Stay_Tuned 20v (Jan 10, 2018)

Bump


----------

